# Welchen 27" Monitor zum Gamen



## Leitwolf200 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Vorweg hatte mir den LG 27EA73LM-P bestellt der war vom Bild/Farben her sehr gut nur beim Spielen leider net.
Es gab keine Schlieren oder Ghosting das Spielgefühl war einfach *träge* und nein das lag nicht an den FPS zum vergleich hatte ich mein LG2361v.
Vileicht lag es auch an irgenteiner Einstellung aber nun is er schon weg und möcht schnells möglich was neues.

Jetzt bin natürlich etwas verunsichert was IPS Panels und Gamen betrifft oder ich einfach zu nen falschen gegriffen hab leider gibt es ja zu den LG 27EA73LM-P keine guten Tests zu und ich hab halt blind gekauft.
Natürlich hab ich schon paar Seiten hier gelesen und mir ist aufgefallen das der LG IPS277L sehr oft vorgeschlagen wird und das der oben genannte LG der Nachfolger sei nun bin ich da wieder skeptisch ob das prob. bei diesem auch so ist.
Ansonsten hab ich diese noch gefunden.

Asus MX279H 
BenQ GW2760HS, 27
ASUS VE278Q
Asus MX279H 
Asus VX279Q 

Tja nun steh ich wieder an dem Punkt wie vor ne Woche ohne Plan welcher nun gut ist oder nicht ja Tests hab ich gelesen von Prad zumindest bei den wo es ein gibt.
Aber so mehr ich davon lese des so schwerer fällt die entscheidung aber vileicht kann ja einer was zu den Monitoren sagen.

Achja bevor ich es vergesse 80%Gaming,20Filme und Surfen.
Max. Budget 300Euro,kein aus Korea
120+Hz fällt auch weg möchte net die Games in nen halben Jahr nur noch auf low zocken können 60Hz reicht mir
So dann hoff ich das sich paar melden hab langsam kein nerv mehr ist ja richtig anstrengend so ein monitor kauf-.-


----------



## Herbststurm (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe den Asus MX279H bin zufrieden, hatte mir damals den Prad-Test zu diesem Monitor gekauft aber der sollte jetzt auch kostenlos bei Prad zur Verfügung stehen.

 Am Besten mal versuchen den entsprechenden Monitor im Laden zu testen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2013)

> und ich hab halt blind gekauft.


Aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich.  

Also wenn du einen Referenz 27" Gaming IPS-Monitor willst, dann wäre wieder mal ein LG mit 2560x1440p die Empfehlung. 

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D

Zitat:
_Die Bewegtbilddarstellung kann wiederum überzeugen: Trotz der Beschleunigung via Overdrive bleiben Artefakte aus, die Latenzzeit ist gering. _

Der Monitor kostet allerdings auch sein Geld, bietet dafür aber eine echt super Leistung. 
LG Electronics Flatron 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit dem von dir genannten LG IPS277L machst du eigentlich auch nichts falsch. Er bietet in allen Bereichen eine gute Leistung. Allerdings hat er nur eine FullHD Auflösung. 
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN

Alternative wäre ein 23" Eizo:
Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK

Eine Einschätzung zum Asus MX279H hat dir ja Herbststurm bereits gegeben.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Erstma THX für Antworten.
Also jetzt will ich mich zwischen den 2 entscheiden LG IPS277L oder den BenQ.
Kann einer noch was zu den LG sagen ob er schliert wär dann nen NoGo wenn das sehr stark wär.
Der  LG 27EA73LM-P hatte auf jedenfall keine Schlieren.
Und 23" kommt net in frage 27" ist schon Nice zum Gamen
und 300Euro ist wie gesagt mein max.Budget 600 will ich da nun net ausgeben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2013)

> Kann einer noch was zu den LG sagen ob er schliert wär dann nen NoGo wenn das sehr stark wär.


Extreme Schlierenbildung wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Dezember 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Extreme Schlierenbildung wäre mir nicht bekannt.


 
Ok.
Jetzt mal noch für mich wichtige Frage.
Der oben genannte LG hatte ja diesen high-resolution mode dafür aber keine andere Schärfe Einstellung.
Das hat der IPS277L ja nicht dafür aber ne Schärfe Änderung in 10Stufen.
Jetzt ist meine Frage ist das denn das selbe?
Ich weis von den LG das der high-resolution mode schon gut was gebracht hat in Games was die Details und Schärfe anging auf hoch gabs natürlich ne Überschärfe.
Ist das jetzt nur wieder so "Marketing" und die schärfe änderung heist dann halt high-resolution mode oder ist so ein Ergebniss mit ner normalen Schärfe Einstellung nicht möglich?
Das wär für mich wie gesagt noch sehr wichtig ich hoffe das mir das noch einer Erklären kann.
Mein Eng. ist da nicht so toll und was Deutschen hab ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2013)

High Resolution Mode? Hast du da einen Link für mich?


----------



## Westcoast (5. Dezember 2013)

ich würde zu diesem greifen: Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

schnell und tolle farben.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ok heist doch bissel anders verwechsel ich immer aber die Frage bleibt natürlich gleich.

LG 27EA73LM-P: 27" Class Slim IPS LED Monitor with MHL (27.0" diagonal) | LG USA


Super Resolution

Experiencing picture distortion, address it with Super-Resolution. This revolutionary technology decreases image blur and image degradation.


Ich kenns halt nur so bei anderen Monitore/TV´s das man so höher die Schärfer eingestellt wird das Bild schärfer ist und mehr Details gibt bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt wo es dann ne Überschärfe bekommt.
Deshalb wundert mich das jetzt nen bissel war nämlich ne tolle sache an dem LG.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Dezember 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich würde zu diesem greifen: Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> schnell und tolle farben.


 
23" kommt leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Dezember 2013)

Keiner ne Ahnung


----------



## Hammer2x (5. Dezember 2013)

ich habe auch den Asus Mx und bin vom ips Panel begeistert! Schöne Farben!!!! Und Shooter lassen sich damit auch zocken...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach das meinst du mit Super Resolution. Diese Technik gibt es auch bei den TVs. Im Grunde verstärkt Super Resolution die Konturen. Wenn der Monitor allerdings falsch eingestellt ist, dann kann es passieren, das Konturen doppelt angezeigt werden. Daher ist meiner Meinung nach diese Technik vernachlässigbar, wenn der Monitor bereits über eine separate Schärfe-Einstellung verfügt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Hmm Eig. könnt ich mich jetzt schon bissel Ärgern das ich den LG net bissel mehr geteste habe was den Einstellungen betrifft aber musste ja alles schnelle schnelle gehen-.-
Das Prob. ist wo ich das erste mal BF4 drauf gestartet hatte war ich doch schon bissel erschrocken allso was so bissel weiter weg war war halt so pixelig und unscharf also als ob man kein AA/AF an hatte.
Dann hatt ich das Game wieder ausgemacht bissel in den Einstellungen rumgespielt und der Super Resolution Mode  war auf aus und den  hatte ich dann auf normal gestellt.
Danach hab ich BF4 wieder gestartet und das Pixelige und unscharfe war auf einmal weg und alles sah genauso aus wie auf mein 23" Monitor.
Tja nu ist die Frage ob das an den Modus lag oder meine GPU sich erstma auf den Monitor Einstellen musste das weis ich leider net.
Nun bin ich doch schon wieder am überlegen ob ich net wieder so ein Monitor nehme der das auch hat(falls es dann an der Einstellung gelegen hat).
Oder ob ich nun den IPS277 nehm und hoffe das es mit der normalen schärfe-Einstellungen auch so nen Effekt hat.
Das was mir noch aufgefallen ist ich hatte die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit nur auf normal......und hatte das gar net auf schnell getestet hätte vileicht ja einiges gebracht.
Vileicht war das auch zuviel die Größe dann das Bild(war mein erster IPS Monitor für gewöhnlich halten Monitore paar Jahre) das hatte ein schon nen bissel *erschlagen* vileicht ist halt  auch einne gewöhnungssache das sich das etwas anders Spielen läst auf so ner Größe.
Das andere ist wieso sollte der IPS77L dann soviel anders sein zum Gamen das panel ist ja das gleiche und neuer ist der andere LG auch hmmmm.
Ok vom IPS77L gibt es nen ordendlichen Test was es zu dem anderen nicht gab.
In nem Laden kann man ja nix oder kaum Testen zumal ich eh am Ar.....der Welt Wohne und 27" und IPS hier Rare wie Gold sind.
Dann ist das nächste Prob. wenn man was gefunden hat kann man ja net einfach sein lieblingsspiel mit bringe und darauf Testen das geht ja net.
Bei Surfen konnt ich zwischen den LG und mein LG TN auch ein unterschied feststellen und zwar das der neu LG also der LM viel geschmeidiger beim scrollen und so war als mein alter.
Blos beim gamen ist mir das so komisch vor gekommen oder ich Spinne schon^^
Sry falls ich schon nervig werde blos will das einfach vermeiden noch 10monitore zu Bestellen und wie der Zurückzuschicken das macht man ja eig. auch net gern.
Hab meine Bestätigung bekommen wegen mein Geld sollte also am Montag spätestenns Mitt. da sein hoffe bis dahin mich entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Dezember 2013)

Kann keiner was zu sagen
Ab Montag hat MM den Asus MX279H für 300Euro den werd ich mir auf jedenfall mal anschauen gehen auser das Wetter spielt net mit.


----------



## Hammer2x (7. Dezember 2013)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Kann keiner was zu sagen Ab Montag hat MM den Asus MX279H für 300Euro den werd ich mir auf jedenfall mal anschauen gehen auser das Wetter spielt net mit.


Das mach mal...ich bin begeistert....


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

> Hmm Eig. könnt ich mich jetzt schon bissel Ärgern das ich den LG net  bissel mehr geteste habe was den Einstellungen betrifft aber musste ja  alles schnelle schnelle gehen-.-


Dafür sollte man sich schon Zeit nehmen. Ein Monitor entfaltet sein Potenzial nur, wenn er richtig eingestellt ist. 



> Das andere ist wieso sollte der IPS77L dann soviel anders sein zum Gamen  das panel ist ja das gleiche und neuer ist der andere LG auch hmmmm.


Nur weil beide male ein IPS-Panel verbaut wurde, heißt das noch lange nichts! Hier können schon große Unterschiede auftreten. Wichtig ist ebenfalls die Ansteuerung. Ohne die passende Ansteuerung ist ein Monitor zu langsam für Spiele.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Dezember 2013)

So werde jetzt den LG IPS277L bestellen hoffe das es diesmal die richtig entscheidunng war.
Dann THX an allen die helfen konnten


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Muss mich doch nochmal melden und zwar ging mir das Thema mit dem anderen LG net ausm Kopf wo ich das erst mal BF4 gestartet hatte und das Bild in der Ferne sehr verschwommen und pixelig aussah also wie gesagt als ob man kein AA an hätte.
Jetzt hab ich mal mein PC fix an meinem 42" TV Full HD(ist nix besonderes 400Euro *billig* TV) angeschlossen BF4 gestartet und siehe da sehr scharfes Bild ohne das weite enfernte Objekte oder Hausränder verschwommen sind oder pixelig!(auch bei naher betrachtung)
Also kann es an dem Super Resolution nicht gelegen haben weil das mein TV nicht hat.
Nun stellt sich aber die Frage an was sonst?
Weis das jemand das einzigste was ich am TV einstellen musste ist der Overscan das wars.
Jetzt muss ich aber fix ins Bette in 5h ist bei mir de Nacht zuende


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2013)

> Nun stellt sich aber die Frage an was sonst?


Eigentlich nur an den Einstellungen des Monitors oder die des Spiels.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hey
So schlechte Nachricht heute ist der Monitor gekommen.
Natürlich gleich ausgepackt und drann geschlossen.
Tja und was soll ich sagen nach 30-60Min wirds mir Schwindlig oO
Ka an was das wieder liegt aber so kann ich net Arbeiten/Zocken.
Dann hat er leider nen Pixelfehler und das genau in der Mitte...
Beim zocken naja BF4 und Dota2 ging aber COD Ghost ist ein NoGo viel zu langsam mal wieder....
Und das Prob. mit den *das Bild sieht beim zocken aus als hätten man kein AA war wieder da) nur leider hab ich es auf dem Monitor net weg bekommen ist schon komisch auf mein 42" siehts besser aus als auf nen 27"....
Dann schliert er sehr also die Maus zieht schon mächtig nach wenn die RS auf schnell ist(in Spielen konnt ich nix festellen) und das ist doch schon nervig jedes mal auf normal umzustellen.
Farben war ok die Ausleuchtung auch nur unten links war es etwas heller.
Standfuß ist auch ok gewesen hält super war aber etwas wackelig aber auch net mehr wie alle anderen Monitore die ich hatte.
Und somit hat es sich was 27" und IPS für mich  betrifft erledigt das warn jetzt 2versuchen und beide sind am *Gaming* gescheitert aber so verschlechtere ich mich ja zu mein alten LG W2361v.
1 Versuch mach ich noch nur diesmal 24",FullHD 120/144Hz und gut zum Gamen soll er sein und nicht mehr als 300Euro kosten besser 250Euro.
Glaub das ist besser für mich weil ich ja meistenns nur am PC zocke wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe.
Wenn da noch jemand paar Vorschläge hat immer her damit oder besser nen neues Thema auf machen?
Achja und diesmal hab ich alle Einstellungen durchgeschaut.


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2013)

Am TV zocken ist keine Alternative für dich? BTW habe ich nen 24'' Samsung SyncMaster BX2431 und bin zufrieden mit.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ne das kommt net in Frage mit am TV zocken das sollte ja auch nur mal nen Bildvergleich sein.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2013)

> Tja und was soll ich sagen nach 30-60Min wirds mir Schwindlig oO


Bei einem 60Hz Modell? oO Dann wird dir 144Hz erst recht nichts bringen. Denn das ist ja um das doppelte schneller. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du den LG IPS277L eingestellt hast, aber ich hab auf dem Gerät schon Unreal Tournament spielen dürfen. Und das Spiel ist um einiges schneller als Call of Duty. Da sind mir weder extreme Schlieren noch Bildprobleme aufgefallen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Dezember 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei einem 60Hz Modell? oO Dann wird dir 144Hz erst recht nichts bringen. Denn das ist ja um das doppelte schneller.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du den LG IPS277L eingestellt hast, aber ich hab auf dem Gerät schon Unreal Tournament spielen dürfen. Und das Spiel ist um einiges schneller als Call of Duty. Da sind mir weder extreme Schlieren noch Bildprobleme aufgefallen.


 
Ja ist komisch bei dem anderen IPS LG hatte ich sowas net.
Ne net wegen der schnelligkeit ka weshalb wie gesagt bei dem anderen wars net so. Ich hab ja nur 10min gespielt halt nur mal getestet dann hab ich noch bissel drann  rumgestell und im i-net rumgeschaut und dann wars mir irgentwie schwindlig hatte die Helligkeit da auch nur auf 50% ich muss dazu auch sagen der war net so gut für meine Augen wie der LG 27EA73LM-P.
Und ich muss auch sagen das Bild war bei dem LG 27EA73LM-P um einiges Besser Schärfe/Details also der Super Resolution Mode hatte da schon einiges gebracht.
Ich bin da eig. net empfindlich  auf schnelle sachen hab ja früher auch viel UT und CSS gespielt das hab ich getsern zum ersten mal gehabt.
Nochwas zu den Schlieren beim spielen hatte ich auch keine RS auf schnell gestell aber beim Scrollen oder mit dem Mauszeiger einfach mal hin und her wischen hat man starke Schlieren gehabt wenn RS auf normal war dann war es weg aber dann ist er ja noch langsamer...
Naja was solls jetzt ist er wieder aufm Rückweg.
Die letzte Chance ist halt jetzt der Asus wenn das auch nix ist dann geb ich es auf.
Würde halt nur noch gern wissen ob der das Gitternetz prob. hat.
War heute im MM aber die hatten nur Müll da so 0815 Teile noch net mal 1 120Hz Monitor war da fand ich schon schwach.
Da wollte er mir ein mit Glas andrehen das Bild sah zwar genial aus auf dem Teil (Name weis ich jetzt net mehr-.-)aber das Teil hat so reflektiert da bekommt man es ja mit den Augen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Dezember 2013)

Klasse xD und ich kriege den an Heiligabend.


----------



## daddyprime (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir gestern den iiyama ProLite G2773HS geholt, nachdem ich auf PC Games Hardware die Kaufberatung durchgeforstet habe. Für 320,- € ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungverhältnis. Mit der Feinjustierung für meinen Geschmack bin ich zwar noch nicht ganz fertig - aber anstonsten kann ich diesen nur empfehlen und er ist unter anderem voll Spieletauglich!

Hier der Link Iiyama ProLite G2773HS-2: 27-Zöller mit 144 Hz


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey
Schau ich mir mal an ist aber  übers Budget dafür 27" na mal gucken was die Tests so sagen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Dezember 2013)

OhOh beim Asus VG248QE  wird ja viel über die Bildq. hergezogen das die wohl sehr schlecht sei oO
Und das es eins der schlechtesten TN Panels ist.....
Andere sagen wieder die ist für ein TN Panel top man weis garnet mehr was man glauben soll.
Bin glaub bald soweit das ich mein alten LG w2361v noch 1-2Jahre behalte weils einfach schon nervt in keinen laden steht auch nur 1 120/144hz Monitor überall sagen se die nachfrage sei zu gering um sowas hier stehen zu haben.
Aber bestellen können se einen na toll das kann ich auch selbst.....
Hauptsache die großen 4k TV´s stehen im MM und Saturn die noch kaum zu gebrauchen sind.
Also mein LG w2361v ist ja auch *nur* TN Panel und bis auf die net so guten Schwarzwerte und kleine Unschärfe ist das Bild gut das teil hat ja auch schon seine paar jahre aufm Buckel aber wenn ich so von dem Asus VG248QE lese könnte man denken das ich was die Bildq. angeht mich ja extrem verschlechteren würde....
Blos soviel will ich bei Amazon net mehr Bestellen oder zurückschicken kb das die mir mein Acc. mal Sperren deshalb.
Bei Youtube sieht das Bild gut aus obwohl man das bei nem abgefilmten Video sehr schlecht Einschätzen kann.
Andersrum locken die 120/144Hz schon sehr.
Vileicht könnte noch jemand was zum Asus VG248QE schreiben gerade auf der hinsicht zu anderen TN Panels.


----------

